# The day after Christmas



## Warrigal (Dec 25, 2014)

Today is Boxing Day in Australia (Dec 26) and it is a public holiday.
This is what Boxing Day in Australia is like

At 11.37 am it is 28oC (82.4oF and rising) and the sky is blue.

The TV is full of stories about the tsunami that devastated Bandah Aceh in Indonesian ten years ago and how the people have rebuilt their community with the money that was donated at the time.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-12-26/baiturrahman-mosque-a-testament-to-acehs-survival/5977720

The other big story seems to be the Boxing Day Sales where people began camping outside the city stores from 5 pm last night to be first in the doors at 5 am this morning. IMO this is materialism gone mad but I'm probably out of step on this one. Apparently sales are up this year.

http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/boxing-da...s-shopping-frenzy-begins-20141225-12dltm.html

Today is the start of a number of traditional sporting events. One is the Sydney to Hobart yacht race that will occupy our attention for the next two or three days. Sailing conditions are expected to be rough for the start of the race with strong southerly winds (the race goes south, against these winds). 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-12-...te-convert-to-the-ocean/5988570?section=sport

The other big event is the Boxing Day test match which is a 5 day cricket match between Australia and India. In case you care, Australia is batting and the score is 1 for 39.

http://www.smh.com.au/sport/cricket...-boxing-day-test-day-one-20141226-12dnfu.html

Most people are just relaxing; either at home where we pig out on Christmas leftovers - cold turkey and ham with whatever is available in the fridge - or at the beach or a park where the kids and parents play games and the grannies sit in the shade and watch the fun. Some people have a second family gathering because extended families often find it hard to all congregate in the same space on December 25. Tonight we will go to our daughter's home to have a meal with her family and my son's ex-wife and his sons, after which we shall all watch the Doctor Who Christmas Special on TV.

Please feel free to share your accounts of what happens where you live on the day after Christmas Day.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Most people are just relaxing; either at home where we pig out on Christmas leftovers - cold turkey and ham with whatever is available in the fridge - or at the beach or a park where the kids and parents play games and the grannies sit in the shade and watch the fun. Some people have a second family gathering because extended families often find it hard to all congregate in the same space on December 25. Tonight we will go to our daughter's home to have a meal with her family and my son's ex-wife and his sons, after which we shall all watch the Doctor Who Christmas Special on TV.
> 
> Please feel free to share your accounts of what happens where you live on the day after Christmas Day.



This is what I've experienced Warrigal.  Although there are some people still interested in rushing out for after-Christmas shopping sales, most families are just nibbling on left-overs and relaxing after the Christmas celebrations.  Have a nice visit at your daughter's home, sounds like a relaxing evening.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 26, 2014)

Boxing Day here as well. Frosty start to the day, but warming up a bit later, and rain all afternoon. Relaxing here  too, as we were hosting Christmas Day lunch and also tea and although nice was very busy. Another 'yes' to just eating leftovers [of which there are lots].Read books and watched a film on dvd earlier [the second Hobbit film, to remind ourselves of what happens, as we are going to the cinema on Sunday to see the 3rd and final Hobbit film.] Have not watched any news on tv or listened to the radio, as I don't really want the real world intruding today, with it's usual bad news.Happy nibblings everyone !


----------

